# Fuel Shut Off at Shut Down



## sephiam (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm a new owner of a 24 SHO AX369. Used it just once here in Illinois with 89 octane fuel. Do you folks recommend turning the fuel "off" and let the carb run out when shutting it down? I've Briggs & Stratton stabilizer in the fuel.

Thanks


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

If it's going to sit for awhile I would definitely do that.......dont' run any alcohol fuels in it if you can avoid it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and unless you are going to go back out that night, I would. But that's me. Some on here will say don't worry about it, until the end of the season. So, I guess it really depends on much in the season you use it.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Fuel shut off after each use: yes.
Run carb dry after each use: no.

There is no need to run the carb dry after each use during the regular season..just run it dry one time a year, when prepping for summer storage.

Its a good idea to always shut off the fuel valve though, because a sticky carb float could drain the whole gas tank onto the floor..it happened to me! Shutting the valve keeps the gas in the tank. Just have to remember to turn it back on!  but after awhile, it becomes routine.

Scot


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Fuel shut off after each use: yes.
> Run carb dry after each use: no.
> 
> There is no need to run the carb dry after each use during the regular season..just run it dry one time a year, when prepping for summer storage.
> ...


Or in some models, into the crankcase! :icon_smile_shock:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Fuel shut off after each use: yes.
> Run carb dry after each use: no.
> 
> There is no need to run the carb dry after each use during the regular season..just run it dry one time a year, when prepping for summer storage.


+1

I run stabilizer all the time. 

For years I have been running the carb dry after each use. Then I realized recently that this is partially because an old blower of mine would drip from the carb (just emptying the bowl, I think) if I didn't run it dry. So that habit just sort of carried over. I don't think there's any harm in using this approach, to be clear. 

So for the last few uses, I've just shut the engine down then closed the fuel shutoff. It seemed to start more easily the next time, doing it this way (leaving gas in the carb bowl). 

I will definitely still run the carb dry at the end of the season, however.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I have always run my dry after each use. This habit started with my first 1983 machine, because the carb did occasionally leak and I didn't want the gas smell in the garage. This was before ethenol was in fuel. In any case, I still do it, and probably always will because now we DO have ethenol in gas. 

Mine doesn't get a ton of use though. Used it for the third time this winter today to clean up about 4 inches of perfect snowman making snow. The last two snowfalls were nothing to write about either. 

One was slush and slop, impeller kit worked great, second was fluffy light stuff. 

Got to remember to blow that kind of snow WITH the wind. :blush:


----------



## BTodd (Feb 9, 2016)

I always run it dry since there is no gas shut-off on my 40 year old machine. I also run my machines once or twice during their off-season with about a cup of gas. This keeps everything lubricated, keeps seals from dry-rotting, burns off any condensation, and keeps critters out of the shed!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Why not just pick up a valve and cut it into the line. Save a little wear and tear on the engine running it dry all the time ?? About $6

Briggs & Stratton Fuel Shut Off Valve-698181 - The Home Depot


----------



## BTodd (Feb 9, 2016)

Why then it wouldn't be all original  Besides, I have a spare dual shaft HS40 in the garage if this one ever goes.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

BTodd said:


> I always run it dry since there is no gas shut-off on my 40 year old machine. I also run my machines once or twice during their off-season with about a cup of gas. This keeps everything lubricated, keeps seals from dry-rotting, burns off any condensation, and keeps critters out of the shed!


Briggs Stratton 494768 698183 Gas Fuel Cutoff Shutoff Valve 1 4" Inline | eBay~
with free shipping


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I always run my blower dry after every use, unlike a mower I don't know when the last time will be. 
Sid


----------



## Beo Cin (Jan 14, 2018)

i never shut the fuel off and never run it dry without any issues although i add Stabil to the last tank before off-season


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

I never use the shutoff on my machines between uses, but when I drive them back to the barn for storage in the spring, I will switch the fuel switch off and let them run out.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I always shut off the fuel, just in case of a leak. Hate the smell of gas in the garage.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Since I started running E0, I've been much less concerned about running the carburetor dry. For blower & mower, only at the end of the season. I do it on my generator every time because that does sit for long periods. As for shutting off the fuel to the carburetor, ABSOLUTELY given that it is in my attached garage. In fact the last mower I bought (it has a 2000 Briggs INTEK) specifically because it had plenty of real estate for a valve.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

did any of the last 4 posters see the date on the last post? Feb 17, 2016 !


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

captchas said:


> did any of the last 4 posters see the date on the last post? Feb 17, 2016 !


Yeah, it's old, but much better than starting ANOTHER thread on this topic, no?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

captchas said:


> did any of the last 4 posters see the date on the last post? Feb 17, 2016 !


I have replied to an old thread due to this "recommended reading". I thought they were current discussion. My bad. It is frustrating and funny at the same time.

Can we delete this "recommended reading" feature and have people starting up new threads asking the same questions and someone would get angry and tell them to do a search?

I don't make the policy, but either we tolerate reviving these old threads, or offend new posters. I'm OK with tolerating these old threads reviving, but I understand it is frustrating to some.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

aa335 said:


> I have replied to an old thread due to this "recommended reading". I thought they were current discussion. My bad. It is frustrating and funny at the same time.
> 
> Can we delete this "recommended reading" feature and have people starting up new threads asking the same questions and someone would get angry and tell them to do a search?
> 
> I don't make the policy, but either we tolerate reviving these old threads, or offend new posters. I'm OK with tolerating these old threads reviving, but I understand it is frustrating to some.


I'll just have to pay more attention to the 'updated' line in the heading.


----------

